# Unique table build



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

Found this display table at the store the other day and my beautiful wife actually suggested that it would look great in our home as a vivarium. Since this is probably the only way she will condone me building another set up with out a severe discussion and with the really interesting potential I thought "why not give it a shot". While this will present me with quite a few challenges and expose me to techniques I have yet to try I think it could really turn out cool. 

























The table itself is about 41"long x 15" wide and with the bottom drop out I plan to add only about 12.5" tall. Because of the low profile the theme I plan to do is fallen epiphytic branches blended with a fairy garden. I would normally frown on any non-natural items in my vivs, however because this is quite different and will be as much a piece of furniture and artwork as it is a vivarium I thought a whimsical approach might be fun. 

In an effort to maintain as much of the original character of the table as possible I plan to use a clear coat epoxy to seal the interior. Never done this before so any suggestions on exactly what to use would be appreciated. I will cut out the existing bottom and add a dropout to increase the height. This will mainly be a place to house the false bottom and substrate layer. But even with this the planting height will be only about 8-10".

Lighting will be LED pendants hung above the the table. Not sure exactly what types I will use. Any suggestions are welcome. 

Ideally I would add fans for circulation and a humidifier to provide the best internal climate parameters, however since this is a stand alone 360 degree piece on suspended legs I am not sure how I would hide the electrical lines and equipment. The pictures show where this will sit between two columns in the center of my living room. So to stay with the clean look my plan is to manually mist and build static vents. The vents will be from the bottom using a PVC standpipes covered with cork rounds. I will try to add a baffle to control and adjust the amount of ventilation. I also do not plan on sealing the glass pieces completely so should get some additional ventilation there. i will continue to noodle how I could run electricity and hide equipment though.

I would like to eventually add PDFs after this has been set up for some time and I have a good feel for how everything will work and grow. But it could very well just turn out to be a terrarium. 

Not sure when I will get time to start and because I usually have very limited time available in short doses to work on these project progress will be very slow. But I will try to keep good pictures and post updates as I proceed.

Although I have a basic plan, I am not sure how this will go. Any advice or thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Draikan (Oct 23, 2015)

This could be a really cool build!

My first thought here is that ventilation could be tricky. I'd be concerned that due to the lack of height, there will be very little free air and the air won't move well.

Will look great lit by hanging LEDs though, can't wait to see how it turns out. Also your house looks super nice.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

This is going to be a really neat build. 

I would suggest doing the ventilation openings in the bottom and hiding them in the hardscape. Passive ventilation can be tricky to get dialed but it's possible. Or you could try a pc fan mounted on the bottom and hide the cord under a rug or use a battery powered fan or adapter.


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

Leaning towards Kessil a160 (Kessil LED Lights) as my preferred lighting option. Wish they were not so pricey but since I will have them suspended a few feet above want something that will give deep penetration. Anyone have personal experience with these they can share?


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I had a couple of A160s and was impressed by them. They have a nice spread but for your build you probably will need at least 3. I had two over a 56 column mounted about 6 inches above and still had some pretty intense shadowing. The areas that were lit were lit very well and there was pretty good penetration at 22 inches. All in all I recommend them. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## chefboyardee (May 31, 2013)

mwallrath said:


> Leaning towards Kessil a160 (Kessil LED Lights) as my preferred lighting option. Wish they were not so pricey but since I will have them suspended a few feet above want something that will give deep penetration. Anyone have personal experience with these they can share?



had the SW versions on my reef tanks and they were almost overkill, so I would imagine that theyre probably more than enough for non-water applications... In all honesty you'd be fine w/ a set of 30w 5-6k LED floodlights (UL Dimmable PAR38 LED Spot Light Bulb with Interchangeable Wide Angle Flood Lens for Track or Recessed Lighting, 26W) but if you want to spend the extra 00s on customizability then go for it.


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

Cool build! The only thing I'd worry about is you're going to get quite the glare from pendants being hung over the tank. With something that low, it'll probably shine in your eyes.


----------



## ikhanthequiet (Oct 21, 2015)

What if you took the top glass off and left it as one of those open topped terrariums? Since you're not going to have any critters you don't need to worry about escapes, your plant height wouldn't be so limited, and you could eliminate the possible glare that fishieness mentioned.

Just a thought. 

I suppose that wouldn't do well if you plan on putting pdfs in it down the road though...

Either way I'm excited to see what you do.
Subscribed!

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you all for the responses to my lighting question. I had not considered the glare issue. Shined a tactical LED flashlight down on the table and there is some glare at the focal point of the light. Unfortunately removing the glass top is not really an option. Even if I never add PDFs I have a 5 year old, 2 year old and two cats. It would also make it very difficult to maintain the correct humidity. 

At first I thought I would use 2 light fixtures, but after researching, the spread on the A160 was 24" hung at 1-2'. I was actually planning on hanging my lamp in the 2-3 foot range so thought one lamp might work. I understand that there will be shading on the edges but can live with that. Can always add a second or third light ($$ allowing) later.


----------



## scapegoat (Apr 15, 2010)

You may have to go the DIY route, but what about installing lights inside the table along the bottom rim around the top?

You could mount some t5 bulbs with a small hood, or DIY an LED fixture.


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

A quick update. Cut out the bottom and added the drop out section. Moved it in about 3" on each end to allow access to the bolts for the legs. This allows me to remove them if needed and more importantly allows me to tighten them. In my experience these things always loosen over time. 

























Still have some finishing work to do but happy with how this part has turned out. Ordered the Polygem zoopoxy, but will have to wait until it gets warmer before applying. My workspace is in the garage and it is still to cold here for this to cure and set up properly. So it may be a month or more before I can move forward.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

This is a cool project. Nice work on the modifications!

I have been working on this kind of idea for enclosures that offer a good view from above. I have a few simple setups that I built with relatively short and broad tanks.

I have been wondering about building with the same kind of extruded aluminum channel profiles used for glass display cases. I imagine you could assemble them waterproof by just adding beads of silicone to the grooves that hold the glass.


----------



## SPorte7590 (Jan 18, 2016)

This is such a cool build, I can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## Tivaj (Dec 30, 2015)

Great idea...Any update on this?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

As expected progress has been at a drunk snails' pace but I have been able to get a few things accomplished. 

I was struggling with how I would water proof the hardware on the drop down side doors and decided to remove them completely and replace with sliding glass doors. After a few tests, I decided to secure the tracks to the table with the zoopoxy. Need to clean the glass (got smudged with epoxy pretty good during the install) but otherwise seems to work well. This also solved some fly proofing issues I was going to have with the drop down doors as well.
















Added two 1" bulkheads that will serve as the outside ventilation standpipes and a 1/4" quick connect bulkhead where i will feed the wires to the fan for internal air circulation. 























Here is the fan set up with speed control I plan on using:









I wanted to hide all of the hardware on the bottom so added this little box. It has a hole in one side for the electrical wires and two holes in the bottom panel for ventilation access. The bottom panel is attached with magnets so it can be removed easily but still securely attached. 






























I am using these cord access grommets as dampers for the ventilation. The grommet fits perfectly over the 1"bulkhead fittings and it is adjustable with 3 different size openings, so 4 total settings including "closed".









Sorry these are not the best pictures but hopefully the convey the basic idea.


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

The weather finally started to warm up here where I felt comfortable with applying the epoxy. My garage is my work space so it stays just slightly warmer than the outside temps. This is my first time using this material and I wanted to make sure I stayed within the recommended curing temperature (>70 degree F). 

Here is what I am using:










I taped all of the seams and the bulkhead openings with fiberglass tape to add some strength. 









Based upon the manufacturers suggestion I cut the first coat with solvent (acetone) so it would penetrate the wood better. I have since added a second full strength coat and it seems to have given a good coverage. Will probably do a third coat to touch up a few areas. I tinted the bottom coat black but it came out more opaque than I wanted. This will all be covered with hardscape and substrate so not a major issue though.

I made a few mistakes and wasted more epoxy than I used, but had ordered extra anticipating that would be the case. Overall it was not too bad. Little to no odor and went on pretty evenly. One draw back though was each brush was a one time use as the epoxy set up rock hard even after a good solvent wash. 

Just realized I did not have any pics of the finished epoxy coat, but there is not really much to see. Just a shinier version of the previous pics from earlier in the thread. 

That is all for now. Hopefully I can start on the hardscaping soon.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Just came across your build looking to see if you had more geckos. Definitely going to follow this build. This will be really cool!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

@mwallrath Hello,
I'm planning to use the same brand of pwm fans. In my case they will be the 80mm ones (for LEDs cooling). How did you find them in regards to their noise?

Thanks.

...and really interesting and unusual build to follow. Great job so far. Please keep us posted!


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Glad to see you've dug in on this interesting build. Good call to add the sliding doors. If you've done a third coat of epoxy to touch things up, I'd probably add two more coats just for kicks. After its built, if the moisture soaks through once the whole thing becomes a tear down/redo and you want it to last for years, right?


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

Sorry, been busy with life and other projects so have not been on here in a while. Making some progress And hope to post an update soon.



dentex said:


> @mwallrath Hello,
> I'm planning to use the same brand of pwm fans. In my case they will be the 80mm ones (for LEDs cooling). How did you find them in regards to their noise?
> 
> Thanks.
> ...


Have only run the fan to test that it works. It made a little noise but nothing too loud. Certainly no louder than Coralife fans I use on my other tanks.


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

oldlady25715 said:


> Glad to see you've dug in on this interesting build. Good call to add the sliding doors. If you've done a third coat of epoxy to touch things up, I'd probably add two more coats just for kicks. After its built, if the moisture soaks through once the whole thing becomes a tear down/redo and you want it to last for years, right?


Good point and definitely a concern. Even considered adding a coat of the new liquid flex seal on top of the epoxy but have not seen any definitive literature on how safe that would be for frogs.


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

I have made quite a bit of progress but have not had time to post updates so here goes the first of what will hopefully be several posts to catch up. 

This is the internal air circulation system I have built. Idea is that it will pull air from either end and push it up through the middle to create a sort of figure "8" circulation. 

Used the PVC board from the local HD. Here are all the pieces played out.








Glued together with black silicone. Used painters tape to hold pieces together. Very messy and not the cleanest job but works. 








Forgot to get pics but there are several pieces of egg crate inside to provide additional support.

Had to cut holes to feed the outside vent pipes and place in tank.
















Used rubber washers to seal the holes where the vent pipes feed through








Fan placed. The wiring feeds out through the bottom of the tank.








This is one of the intake ends covered with "no see um" mesh.








Covered the ends with cocofiber and gorilla glue. This end is hidden by one of the cork bark pieces. 








Will try to post the hardscape soon which will hopefully put this last pic into better perspective.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Niice! Looks good so far. Wish I would have built in air circulation in my current tank 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## mpods20 (Jun 25, 2016)

Can't wait to see how this turns out. looks awesome so far!


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

I have pretty much completed the hardscape. As a noted in the original post I wanted to do a fallen branch with a whimsical fairy garden theme. Not something I would normally do (in fact I am normally adamently opposed to anything non-natural) but thought it might go well considering this is not a typical viv set up. Not to mention my 2yr old and 5yr old girls will enjoy it. 

These pics (all from the top orientation) show the basic layout using various size cork bark tubes.

The first piece sits upright and covers the central ventilation tower where the fan sits.








A really cool feature on this piece is there naturally appears to be the face of an old lady on one side. "Ole Mother Tree" if you will. 








The next piece, placed on the left side if facing the sliding door, covers the ventilation pipe and intake side of the circulation. I added the small hollow branch to cover the pvc tube but still allow an opening. 








The pieces on the right side frame a central drop down section which will be a few inches lower than the rest of the substrate level. 








Closer shot of that section








I struggled a bit on how to hide the intake of the circulation on this side








Then came up with the idea to build a fairy house. 









Other side. 
















It is constructed from cork bark and branch pieces that I soaked in order to bend into shape. Held together with gorilla glue. The top is coco fiber panel and the idea is to get mosses to grow on it. 








I will address the mushrooms in the next post as I have met my pic number limit.


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

I love reading through this build. Keeps getting more interesting. Looking forward to the planting.


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

I needed something to cover the other ventilation pipe








and came up with this mushroom idea. 

Made from scrap pieces of Great Stuff I had sprayed several months earlier. I have learned that GS does not last long in the can after initial use so if I have any left after a project I just spray it into blobs on a piece of cardboard. Then I have pieces to carve as rocks, in this case mushrooms or whatever later on. 

Used dry lock as a base coat then acrylic paint to add color to the caps. 

The stem is hollowed out to sit over the pvc pipe.








The cap is partly hollowed out, drilled with 3 x 1/4" holes and lined with "no see um" mesh








And sits flush over the pvc pipe
















And since a solitary mushroom looked out of place I made a few more as accents


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

This video (which will certainly not threaten for any award nominations) will hopefully provide a better perspective.

https://youtu.be/dihZbFCEq-M

Next steps are:

1) connect wiring for fan
2) add outlet(s) to location where the table will sit. This is somewhat of a challenge as it is out in the open. Planning on installing one outlet in the ceiling and one (maybe) on one of the columns that will be on either side of the table. Will need and electrician for this so it may take some time. 
3) get and install light(s)
4) fill with substrate and seed with micro fauna
5) plant and decorate (have already ordered a few fairy pieces)
6) at some point down the road add frogs (maybe)

I think that is all for now. Thanks for looking.


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh, almost left this out. I used GS pond foam to separate the central drop down section and secure the cork bark tubes in place. 









And as is typical for me I got carried away a bit. 

















Thankfully the extra bits were easy to remove with out mucking up any of the other hardscape.


----------



## Teacher Tia (Apr 19, 2016)

Wow! This is super fun! As a Kindergarten teacher I am sure your girls will love having a fairy garden to observe! Now I want to make one for my classroom!


----------



## wolly (Mar 23, 2012)

This is great can't wait to see finished. Good luck with rest of the build.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

You're doing a good job of making the fairy garden look like fairies could actually live there, rather than like cartoon smurfs and box-store plastic fairies are the inhabitants. I really love the functional mushroom concept, and adding others really makes it look authentic, like they're part of a fairy ring. It has a Brian Froud look, which is quite striking. It 's hard to pull off a fairy theme without looking corny, but you're succeeding nevertheless.


----------



## Sin (May 15, 2016)

mwallrath said:


> This is one of the intake ends covered with "no see um" mesh.
> View attachment 222369


What kind of mesh did you use there?

Nice design idea btw. I am curious for the end result.


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

Sin said:


> What kind of mesh did you use there?
> 
> Nice design idea btw. I am curious for the end result.


Here is what I used: Phifer 48 in. x 25 ft. Charcoal Fiberglass Screen - 20 x 20 No-See-Um Mesh-3032231 - The Home Depot

It is named for the small biting midges that it is designed to keep out.


----------



## Auratus4Ever (Jan 30, 2016)

This build is amazing! Can't wait to see the finished tank!


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

Got the electrical outlet installed and initial planting done. I am using a Jungle Dawn LED spot for lighting. Currently using just one fixture hanging about 3' above the table. It is very bright and seems to light up the entire length. A little concerned about growth on the ends though. Going to see how everything grows and can add a second light if needed. 

Please ignore the power cords. These will be more discretely located but wanted to see how everything works first before I commit to something more permanent.









Here it is planted:


















































Plantings are from things I had in grow out tanks or taken from existing vivs. Current plant list includes:


Bulbophyllum lasiochilum
Ficus	vilosa
Ficus	pumila var. quercifolia
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Maxillaria schunkeana
Microgamma NOID
Neoregalia punctatissima x lillipuziana (purple night spot)
Neoregalia NOID
Peperomia emarginella
Philodendron pincushion
Pyrrosia nummularifoli
Raphidophora hongkongensis
Selaginella erythropus
Syngonium wendlandii

The roof of the fairy house is covered with NEHERP moss slurry which is also spread in small bits on some of the cork bark. The other moss is NEHERP sheet moss.

I would like to add a few mini violets or sinningia to add some colorful flowers. 

This has taken me a lot longer than anticipated but overall am pretty happy with the results. Thanks for looking.


----------



## spdybee (May 24, 2015)

This looks really nice. Can't wait to see it grow in.


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

Been a few months so thought I would post some updated pics. Enjoy.


























































A few of the fairy inhabitants. I agree Tink is a little on the cheese side but my little girls love her. Daddy's got a do what a daddy's got to do.


----------



## Teacher Tia (Apr 19, 2016)

No frogs in there yet?


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

I do have a couple of blue and bronze auratus that morphed over the summer from tadpoles a friend gave me, but they are quick to duck for cover every time I try to get a good pic.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice Job. You see a lot of these alternative builds get started but it seems like very few of them ever get finished. Congrats.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes I think it looks good!


----------



## frogboy99 (Feb 1, 2016)

That looks cool wish i had one


----------

